# grsx 600 itbs?



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

Hey I have searched high and low to get info about the itbs off the 600cc bike. Can I use these for my 16v 1.8L My goal is to get maybe 150-165whp with head work, MSnS, cams. now can this work? I have another engine Im working as well that is a 16v 1.8L motor and I wanted to run the same itbs for a turbo setup.


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (DigiFaNt)*

bump


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (DigiFaNt)*

Don't bother running itb's with a turbo. Forced air is fored, it's not as dependent on ultra smooth flow for power.


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Funkatollah Insaney)*

ooh yeah? didnt know that. so would th 600cc itbs be ok to run for a 1.8L


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (DigiFaNt)*

The making of a plenum to house the tb's would be another major hassle that out weighs any benefits you get with ITB's over a short runner intake.
Why do you never see turbo charged, carburated vehicles?
The 600cc TB's will work out for you, double check with the "bike itb" thread.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Funkatollah Insaney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funkatollah Insaney* »_The making of a plenum to house the tb's would be another major hassle that out weighs any benefits you get with ITB's over a short runner intake.
Why do you never see turbo charged, carburated vehicles?
The 600cc TB's will work out for you, double check with the "bike itb" thread.

What about Nissan's RB26 engine? That's got itb's and twin turbos. Itb's and turbos are a good thing.
The early Grand nationals 82-85 were carbureted and turbocharged.
600's would work but those are a little on the small side. You'd really want to look for something in the 1000cc or larger range.










_Modified by Rev Jerry at 9:35 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Rev Jerry)*

does it matter what year gsxr the itb's come from?








J


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

not really. the big thing is making sure they are large enough. the bigger the bike they came off of the better.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

how about spacing? what settup(i read the bike itb thread) would be ideal for either a 16v or an aba?
J


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_What about Nissan's RB26 engine? That's got itb's and twin turbos. Itb's and turbos are a good thing.
The early Grand nationals 82-85 were carbureted and turbocharged.


Nissan; Right, a Nissan came stock with this setup. I'm not saying it won't work, but the amount of fabrication involved to make one for a VW is a bit involved.
Early GN's; And they ditched it for TBI as soon as they could. I'm keeping the consideration of being a street car, not a show or race car in consideration. Set it and forget it type of mentality.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Funkatollah Insaney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funkatollah Insaney* »_
Nissan; Right, a Nissan came stock with this setup. I'm not saying it won't work, but the amount of fabrication involved to make one for a VW is a bit involved.
Early GN's; And they ditched it for TBI as soon as they could. I'm keeping the consideration of being a street car, not a show or race car in consideration. Set it and forget it type of mentality.


Hey I'm not saying. I'm just saying.....


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Rev Jerry)*

I hear you. Esta buena total.


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

I used 600s on my 2.0L and they have worked fine for me all summer. 
I think I may try a set of 1000 seeing that I'm going to re-do the intake over the winter any way 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3047491


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_does it matter what year gsxr the itb's come from?








J

im not sure about hondas, but, some bikes come with throttle by wire from 04 up, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Funkatollah Insaney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funkatollah Insaney* »_The making of a plenum to house the tb's would be another major hassle that out weighs any benefits you get with ITB's over a short runner intake.
Why do you never see turbo charged, carburated vehicles?
The 600cc TB's will work out for you, double check with the "bike itb" thread.

itbs aren't carburetors, thats why you dont see them on carbureted turbo vehicles


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Space9888)*

2000 gsxr 1000cc is the easiest setup to use for a 16v... spacing is close, injectors are 19lbs which are the same as a 2.0L aba. tps is easy. etc...i run them daily.
itb and turbos can happen just not fun or really worthwhile ...if you want to go that way i have a itb plentum made up for running a boost pipe to.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I used 750s and they worked well.


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I used 750s and they worked well.

The 750 and the 1000 use the same size throttle body.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (kmf)*

Glad I didn't pay more for the 1000s then!


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (need_a_VR6)*

What's the going rate on the gixxer itbs thesed days?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Andrew Stauffer)*

paid 120 shipped for mine


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_paid 120 shipped for mine

did you custom make the lower manifold for the gsxr 600 itbs? or does someone make em??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Space9888)*

i made mine. no one produces them.
mine...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=684iM7R4Ego
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgBJDdhINnM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUYAqqo9IvI


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i made mine. no one produces them.
mine...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=684iM7R4Ego
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgBJDdhINnM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUYAqqo9IvI

sounds excellent,and wow that thing is quick as hell. so it appears that you cut a lower manifold and clamped to them with some couplings. . 


_Modified by Space9888 at 5:36 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Space9888)*

nope...laser cut manifold flange, welded new tube to it...made my own manifold altogether


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Space9888)*

i have one for sale if interested


















_Modified by VWralley at 2:34 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (VWralley)*

Turns out I've got a set of GSXR 600 throttle bodies for sale as well, but I'd hate to whore up this thread with our crass commerce interests....or not....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (Andrew Stauffer)*

On the 750 set I made I didn't weld any extensions but I *carefully* cut and left a lip on there big enough to slip and tighten the silicone couplers on.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (need_a_VR6)*

i tried that the first time, turns out im not very precise with a sawzal








i also used cheap rubber couplers that flexed like crasy under vacum so i added extensions to help support the throttles and keep the rubber from flexing


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_2000 gsxr 1000cc is the easiest setup to use for a 16v... spacing is close, injectors are 19lbs which are the same as a 2.0L aba. tps is easy. etc...i run them daily.
itb and turbos can happen just not fun or really worthwhile ...if you want to go that way i have a itb plentum made up for running a boost pipe to.

are you serious about those 19lb injectors? i suppose you can max out the duty cycle. but, i dont think you are going to get much more out of those for any kind of real power.
from my own experience, the bigger the bike doesnt always mean the bigger the TB.
not trying to bust your b$%lls, i am just saying, thats all. 


_Modified by scott66 at 9:03 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (scott66)*

yes i'm serious...i rock that car every day, NEVER leans out in fact i need to lean it out a bit..way too rich of a tune right now...PLENTY of fuel.
didn't you see this...

_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
mine...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=684iM7R4Ego
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgBJDdhINnM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUYAqqo9IvI




_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 12:07 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_yes i'm serious...i rock that car every day, NEVER leans out in fact i need to lean it out a bit..way too rich of a tune right now...PLENTY of fuel.
didn't you see this...
_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 12:07 PM 1-29-2008_

i cant see those, i am in Iraq.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (scott66)*

oohhh...ok
um yes it all works with the stock 19lb gsxr injectors...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: grsx 600 itbs? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i got away with the stock vr6 injectors which are even smaller than 19lbs..they lasted a while but eventually wore out and went static. they had about 80k on them when i put em in..


----------

